# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دبیری شهید رجایی تهران یا اصفهان ؟

## saeid sharifzade

سلام
یکی از دوستام که تو تجربی رتبش 33 هزار شده حالا هم دبیری شهید رجایی تهران قبول شده هم اصفهان مونده کدومو بره با توجه به اینکه اینترنت نداشت از من خواست تا سوالشو اینجا مطرح کنم .
کسی هست راجع مزایا و معایب این دو دانشگاه دبیری اطلاعاتی داشته باشه ؟ کدوم سطح علمیش بالاتره؟ ما از اینجا تا اصفهان حدودا یه ساعت و نیم و تا تهران حدودا 5 ساعت با اتوبوس فاصله داریم شما بودید با در نظر گرفتن تمام جوانب کدوم دانشگاه رو انتخاب می کردید؟

----------


## sara1375

معلومه تهران
اولا که دبیری اصفهان احتمالا با خود ما اصفهانیا پر میشه...
پیشنهاد میکنم نره...چون اصفهانیا یه ویژگیهایی کاملا متمایز دارن که فقط یه اصفهانی میتونه باهاشون کنار بیاد
بعدشم تهران تهرانه مسلما رسیدگی به دانشگاه امکانات رفاهی سطح علمی همه همه بالاتر از اصفهانه
مسافت هم اونقدرا مهم نیست.فوقش دیر به دیر بیاد شهرش...
من خودم از دانشگاههای دبیری سر در نمیارم ولی این حرفایی که زدم درمورد همه صدق میکنه

----------


## Mohammad BJ

شهید رجایی خیلی بهتره

شک نکن

ولی سخت گیری قبولی توش بیشتر از جاهای دیگه ــه

اصفهان هم بومی گزینی داره

کلا دور اصفهان رو *خط* بکشه

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام
> یکی از دوستام که تو تجربی رتبش 33 هزار شده حالا هم دبیری شهید رجایی تهران قبول شده هم اصفهان مونده کدومو بره با توجه به اینکه اینترنت نداشت از من خواست تا سوالشو اینجا مطرح کنم .
> کسی هست راجع مزایا و معایب این دو دانشگاه دبیری اطلاعاتی داشته باشه ؟ کدوم سطح علمیش بالاتره؟ ما از اینجا تا اصفهان حدودا یه ساعت و نیم و تا تهران حدودا 5 ساعت با اتوبوس فاصله داریم شما بودید با در نظر گرفتن تمام جوانب کدوم دانشگاه رو انتخاب می کردید؟


من شهید رجایی درس خوندم. تو تهران به همه امکانات دسترسی داری.

----------


## saeid sharifzade

> اصفهان هم بومی گزینی داره
> 
> کلا دور اصفهان رو *خط* بکشه


خب ما هم تو استان اصفهانیم جزو بومیای اصفهان میشیم دیگه .

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اولا که دبیری اصفهان احتمالا با خود ما اصفهانیا پر میشه...
> پیشنهاد میکنم نره...چون اصفهانیا یه ویژگیهایی کاملا متمایز دارن که فقط یه اصفهانی میتونه باهاشون کنار بیاد


میشه یکی از اون ویژگی هارو بگی ؟ ما خودمون اهل اردستان هستیم دیگه تو استان اصفهانیم . من خیلی زیاد اصفهان رفتم خودمم دانشگاه امسال احختمالا صنعتی یا خود اصفهانم و خیلی هم جو اصفهان و مردمش رو دوس دارم .

----------


## sara1375

> خب ما هم تو استان اصفهانیم جزو بومیای اصفهان میشیم دیگه .
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> 
> میشه یکی از اون ویژگی هارو بگی ؟ ما خودمون اهل اردستان هستیم دیگه تو استان اصفهانیم . من خیلی زیاد اصفهان رفتم خودمم دانشگاه امسال احختمالا صنعتی یا خود اصفهانم و خیلی هم جو اصفهان و مردمش رو دوس دارم .


نه نمیشه...

----------


## Farhad.7

> معلومه تهران
> اولا که دبیری اصفهان احتمالا با خود ما اصفهانیا پر میشه...
> پیشنهاد میکنم نره...چون اصفهانیا یه ویژگیهایی کاملا متمایز دارن که فقط یه اصفهانی میتونه باهاشون کنار بیاد
> بعدشم تهران تهرانه مسلما رسیدگی به دانشگاه امکانات رفاهی سطح علمی همه همه بالاتر از اصفهانه
> مسافت هم اونقدرا مهم نیست.فوقش دیر به دیر بیاد شهرش...
> من خودم از دانشگاههای دبیری سر در نمیارم ولی این حرفایی که زدم درمورد همه صدق میکنه


نه دیگه ... والا در این حدم نیست که فقط یه اصفهانی بتونه باهاشون کنار بیاد(اصلا قبول ندارم) !!! مگه میخان چیکار کنن ؟

والا من خودم شهرستانه بقله اصفهانم ولی هر دفعه هم که رفتم اصفهان جز خوبی چیزی ندیدم ! نمیدونم شما چرا این حرفو میزنین !!!!

در کل بنظر من به هر جا نزدیک تره بره که مثلا اگه خواست پنج شنبه بیاد خونه بتونه ! البته خب تهران که مسلما بهتره از نظر سطح علمی !

----------


## sara1375

> نه دیگه ... والا در این حدم نیست که فقط یه اصفهانی بتونه باهاشون کنار بیاد(اصلا قبول ندارم) !!! مگه میخان چیکار کنن ؟
> 
> والا من خودم شهرستانه بقله اصفهانم ولی هر دفعه هم که رفتم اصفهان جز خوبی چیزی ندیدم ! نمیدونم شما چرا این حرفو میزنین !!!!
> 
> در کل بنظر من به هر جا نزدیک تره بره که مثلا اگه خواست پنج شنبه بیاد خونه بتونه ! البته خب تهران که مسلما بهتره از نظر سطح علمی !


اصفهانیا گل ، ماه
یه پارچه عاقا
یه پارچه خانم...
بغرآن اصفهانو آوردی نیای خونه ما ناراحت میشم.
آدرسمون : اصفهان همون در سفیده:yahoo (4):

----------


## Farhad.7

> اصفهانیا گل ، ماه
> یه پارچه عاقا
> یه پارچه خانم...
> بغرآن اصفهانو آوردی نیای خونه ما ناراحت میشم.
> آدرسمون : اصفهان همون در سفیده:yahoo (4):


خونه ما هم اتفاقا همون جاست ! اصفهان که اومدی مستقیم سمت راست سر کوچه چپی درب رو به خیابان !

----------


## sara1375

> خونه ما هم اتفاقا همون جاست ! اصفهان که اومدی مستقیم سمت راست سر کوچه چپی درب رو به خیابان !


فهمیدم کجا رو میگی...
بغل سوپری عاقا هوشنگ

----------


## Farhad.7

> فهمیدم کجا رو میگی...
> بغل سوپری عاقا هوشنگ


نه بابا ... دو تا خیابون این طرف تره ! میشه بغله قصابی عباس آقا اینا !

----------

